# Spouse visa timeline (pakistan applicants)



## shana87 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,
Can some one please share there timeline from pakistan?what is the average time if you meet all the requirements and documents required are provided?
my husband applied in the first week of jan.wen can we expect an RFC? i earn way above the threshold and have provided all the documents.and he has been to uk before and has abided by all the immigration rules so will that be a plus point or not?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You are probably just in a queue...


----------



## shana87 (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

When we received our email confirming receipt of our documents we were given the projected timeline. It depends on the country from where you are applying and you may find it on your country page.

UK Border Agency | Guide to visa processing times


----------



## perfectfun (Dec 26, 2013)

shana87 said:


> Hi,
> Can some one please share there timeline from pakistan?what is the average time if you meet all the requirements and documents required are provided?
> my husband applied in the first week of jan.wen can we expect an RFC? i earn way above the threshold and have provided all the documents.and he has been to uk before and has abided by all the immigration rules so will that be a plus point or not?



Application submitted from: Islamabad (wife)
Category: A 
Lahore:03/01/2014
Application forwarded to Isd OC:06/01/2014
Under process at BHC :20/01/2014
RFC:WAITING


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

*decision delayed*

hi,

can anybody tell me the exactly meaning of the following mail i received. tjh mail states
that:
The tracking status of your Visa Application shows that it was received by
an entry Clearance officer, but a decision has been delayed on the 13TH of
June whilst further enquiries are being conducted,
I applied on 11th june from lahore through VSF global.
I am really tense after reading this mail that what exactly it mean. i applied on 11th June and decision delayed on 13th June......:noidea:


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

nimra said:


> hi,
> 
> can anybody tell me the exactly meaning of the following mail i received. tjh mail states
> that:
> ...


It means just that! - they are making further enquiries. Eg checking your documents, information given etc...


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Hertsfem said:


> It means just that! - they are making further enquiries. Eg checking your documents, information given etc...


thank you sooo much Hertsfem for so quick reply.
i hope everything will be fine n will get visa soon.
thanks once again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And there is no way of knowing how long their investigation will take. If they had to ask someone in UK to check up on the sponsor's details such as employment, tax paid etc, it will naturally take rather a long time.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Joppa said:


> And there is no way of knowing how long their investigation will take. If they had to ask someone in UK to check up on the sponsor's details such as employment, tax paid etc, it will naturally take rather a long time.


Thank you so much Joppa for ur instant respone. I just wnt to ask another question if u don't mind that why they have asked about the expected travel date from applicant in VAF4A form. coz I think it really don't have to do with the processing system.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Joppa said:


> And there is no way of knowing how long their investigation will take. If they had to ask someone in UK to check up on the sponsor's details such as employment, tax paid etc, it will naturally take rather a long time.


Joppa, excuse me if I sound idiotic, but this has always baffled me. 

Why would it take such a long time, surely to find if the sponsor is employed they contact the employer and ask, if needed in writing they get them to fax/e-mail? 

Same goes with tax etc.. I really believe that it shouldn't take that long. I also believe it's not a complex process to find the details they are required. Thus resulting in much shorter visa processing times. This is not the case, and visa processing times take much longer.

Am I ok to say they just like taking the wee a little?


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree with you. U r ryt helpmeplz.........


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I think we would be very naive to think it's as simple as that!


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> I think we would be very naive to think it's as simple as that!


Possibly, but how more complex is it? Let's break it down a little? 

You (the sponsor) provide them with your N.I/passport/name-address details.
You also provide them with Utility bills.
You provide them with a P60/payslips/bank statements.
You also provide them with land registry titles.

Now, from those examples how hard is it to pick up the phone contact the relevant authority in question and ask the details? Then ask them to fax/email the details through?

Maybe I'm wrong and it is a lot more complex then that, but that's how I am seeing it at the moment. It would really help if they told us the full process just so we wouldn't speculate what they actually do/don't do. Even though I have seen many times they do contact external bodies, and then state it's those external bodies which take the time. 

I have contacted my bank/council/HMRC many times, and within a few days of the phone-call I have received by post what I have asked for. I'm sure it would be much quicker for those who are in power and with technology to have much quicker turn-arounds.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Perhaps you are assuming you are the only one applying at the time and there is nobody else in the Q??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They have to do it in writing, through official channels, and you have to give them something like 2 weeks to reply (they have other things to do apart from responding to Home Office inquiries), though sometimes they have dedicated email address or web access to relevant government department. They need to have their evidence in writing, on official stationery, which will stand up in court if the case ever goes to tribunal. Remember also ECOs have other cases to deal with, and can't spend all their working hours on your case alone. Typically they have a caseload of a handful of settlement cases, plus PBS, visit and European applications.


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Lovely Joppa. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

*Spouse visa refused*

After waiting for 5 and a half month my visa has been refused with the reason that sponsor not meeting financial requirements. although I provided them the complete evidences. now any one can help me that how much time they take to process an appeal against ECO refusal. I will apply appeal within 28 days of refusal.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Up to a year.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

After 5 and a half months my spouse is refused. I m asked to apply an appeal with more documents within 28 days. can anyone help me that is there any prioty service available in Pakistan to have a decision on ur appeal within short period instead of waiting for months??????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. That's why it's better to reapply than wait for the outcome of an appeal, unless your were refused due to an oversight on their part such as not finding a document or miscalculation.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

so u suggest that I should not apply for an appeal. I better apply again as anew applicant?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you were correctly turned down (i.e. you didn't meet the requirement). Were you?


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

it was just a misunderstanding of documents. ECO has considered them in a wrong way he missed to consider the employment letter. all other requirements are complete n correct.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I see, then appeal and point out their mistake. Hopefully their decision will be overturned at ECM review stage, taking perhaps a month or two.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you so much Joppa for your prompt response. My husband is going to appeal in UK. what u suggest should I appeal here or is it better that my sponsor should appeal within the UK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Appeal goes to Leicester. Or sometimes you can send an email to the visa station that processed your application and point out their error. I would do both. Try with email first (under Complaint), wait a couple of weeks, and if no response, appeal.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

do suggests the best possible way of appeal. Should I appeal from here or should my husband apply for appeal in UK????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to appeal as applicant.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok sure. Means My husband who is sponsor cant appeal on my behalf. I was applicant and only I can appeal? And also help me what if my sponsor appeal?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He can't appeal as he didn't apply. He can help with supporting documents and how to word your appeal etc.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

ok sure. I will appeal myself. kindly just let me know that is there any premium priority service in Pakistan for appeal submissions and have a decision in short period of time


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Please let me know the premium service in Pakistan for same day decision or urgent process please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As I've already said, there is no priority appeal anywhere and the tribunal is snowed under with cases pending. Hence if it goes to the tribunal, you'll be waiting a year. Hope it won't come to that, if it was just an administrative error.
And for re-application, no priority settlement application in Pakistan.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Joppa kindly one more question that what is the validity period o Cambridge English entry level test


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Check it for yourself: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...sh_language_tests_-_updated_November_2014.pdf


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it compulsory to submit the spouse visa fee online or we can pay cash at VAC????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to pay online.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Joppa

Somebody told me that I cant re apply for one year after refusal???is it ryt or I can re apply at any time


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can reapply at any time but you have to pay the full fee again.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Sure. Thanks Joppa. u r really an angel for people applying visa u helped a lot.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Joppa 
A person told me that it do effect that if u have any other visa on ur passport before applying for settlement visa. it affects the settlement visa process or not? Coz I have fresh passport I travelled abroad in 2009 but after marriage I didn't travelled to any where on married passport..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only if your passport or database shows you have a rejection among previous applications, have been denied entry or deported.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

How much tym will it take for a re applied application to be processed? And is it suitable if my husband change his resident before I re.apply my application. or should he keep the same flat till my application get processed?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No way of telling how long. Each case is unique.
Best not to change address or job until your visa is issued.


----------



## cydonia (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Joppa please help me I am about to apply for uk spouse visa second time as first time I was rejected on minimum income threshold basis... This time I am submitting my husband's salary slips of last 7 months along with bank statements of psst 8 months. ... He changed his job about 7 months back and now his salary is 21000 £ per annum. My question is along with other necessary documents shall I also include the remittance slips of the money he sent me in 12 months time... mind you that is not on regular basis on 4 remittance slips in 12 months. I am afraid if I do so ECO might object that it's not on regular basis... I am v confused please help me as I will be submitting my documents again day after tomorrow so don't have much time....


----------



## cydonia (Dec 13, 2014)

Please Joppa I am awaiting your response anxiously..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need to send evidence of remittances you've received. All that matters is your sponsor has earned the required amount when annualised during the 6 months prior to your application. What he does with the money isn't taken into account and plays no part in decision-making.


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

we submitted application on 14/01/15 and received an email today saying that you can check the progress : 

"We would be grateful if you could keep your correspondence to a minimum during the consideration process of your application. If you need to contact us or would like to track the progress of your case, you can do so via our International Enquiry Service www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk "


----------



## Shreen (Feb 8, 2015)

*Timeline for those applied in pakistan for spouse visa uk*

...


----------



## lishah (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anyone had updates on their visa?


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Spouse visa timeline for pakistan*

I have applied for a spouse visa for my husband to join me in uk from pakistan. Its a bit frustrating and im worried as i havent heard anything. J would like to know what the possible recent refusals/approvals are. 

Online application: 5 august 2015
Biometrics:7th august
Application sent to sheffield: 13 august
Email confirming documents receieved and being prepared for consideration: 13th september
And still waiting....


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

hi not really
applied online 08 june 2015
bio taken 17 june 2015
received email paperwork received and ready for clearance officer
08 September received email delayed for further checks
emailed them 01 oct 
received email that it hasn't been seen by entry clearance office

so if it hasn't been seen then why email on the 08 sept saying delayed for further checks
confusing,,,,


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Pakistan timeline for spouse visa*

Hi 

I applied for my husband to settle in the uk from pakistan. 

Online application: 5th august 2015
Biometrics: 7th august2015
Documents sent royal mail: 12th august
Documents received 13th august 2015
Acknowledgement letter from sheffield: 13th september documents are being prepared for consideration

I am still waiting for a response. Is there anyone with a similiar timeline ? Im on week 10


----------



## Marxoo (Oct 3, 2015)

adan1 said:


> hi not really
> applied online 08 june 2015
> bio taken 17 june 2015
> received email paperwork received and ready for clearance officer
> ...


Guess you ve heard from them now. We applied about same time and am still waiting.


----------



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

My timeline
Type: settlement visa
Cat: A
Bio metrics: I think 2nd October 2015 (dont remeber date)
Posted documents off: 16th October
Still waiting for an email.....


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok i have received an email saying that the process of tour application has not been straightforward and we will not be able to decide your application within our customer service targets. 

Please pray....so worried!


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Spouse visa delay & timeline please advise!*

I applied for a settlement visa for my husband from pakistan, timeline is below:

5th august 2015- online app
7th august 2015- biometrica
13th august documents sent to sheffield
13th september acknowledgement received from sheffield
22nd october 2015- not straightforward email after asking for an update
12th november: further delay email due to further enquiries after asking for another update

I am becoming a bit worried, they asked for 60 working days when i applied, it is now 80 working days. Can someone advise whether i should ask for an update? Or shall i keave them to it? Or shall wait until 90 days. I am very worried!


----------



## NewUser93 (Jul 29, 2015)

Aisha79
Im in the same situation as you. Ive had the not straightforward email. So worried, as Ive heard yours has not been succesful. Cud u tell us the reason of refusal??


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wouldnt worry as a lot of people who received this email have been successful. My documents have been returned to me a pile of documents missing. I do not know the reason for refusal yet as i was not sent anything with the documents and my husbands has not been called to collect his passport, i just have to wait for him to collect the passport and find out the reason. To be honest i think they should send a letter with the documents stating the reasons for refusal.


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

*Success Spouse Visa (Pakistan)*

Alhamdulilah my wife and I arrived suceffuly here in UK yesterday, we missed our Birmingham flight so had to come to Manchester, I made sure to fill in the immigration card form they give you towards the end of the flight as its very important, when we landed at the airport the non-eu line was really long and even though I had a British passport I waited in the same line as my wife, a lot of Pakistanis did not know English so other passengers help translate, I did bother getting a new TB certificate as they don't ask for one as far as I know and they just asked my wife to lift her burka veil to see her face and then how long have we been married, I said three years and then they asked why it took so long for visa. I said I could get a job to earn enough and that was it, my wife placed her thumb on the scanner and they stamped her passport and that was it.

Don't forget you need to fill out the immigration card form they give you towards the end of your flight otherwise they will say sit down fill it in then come back. My final timeline is below and any questions just message me and Inshallah all of your visas will be successful too.

Please note my appeal was successful due to the intervention of my MP contacted the home office twice after a standard three week reply from home office as they tried to brush us off the first time.

Applied : 13/05/15
Refused : 6/8/15
Appeal Submitted : 18/08/15
MP Letter Sent: 20/10/15
Appeal review deadline: 09/01/16
Phone Call Received, Call In Letter Sent: 3/11/15
Call In Letter Submitted: 9/11/15
Call to Collect: 3/12/15
Visa granted: 4/12/15
Arrived in UK: 22/12/15

I tried to be as detailed as possible and <snip> everything happens for a reason


----------



## Peonie123 (Oct 19, 2015)

<snip> Thanks for the kind wishes. I just sent my spouse visa in from canada and I am so anxious about it. But inshallah it all goes well. This is exactly what I needed to read. :heart: Thank you


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

raymando said:


> Alhamdulilah my wife and I arrived suceffuly here in UK yesterday, we missed our Birmingham flight so had to come to Manchester, I made sure to fill in the immigration card form they give you towards the end of the flight as its very important, when we landed at the airport the non-eu line was really long and even though I had a British passport I waited in the same line as my wife, a lot of Pakistanis did not know English so other passengers help translate, I did bother getting a new TB certificate as they don't ask for one as far as I know and they just asked my wife to lift her burka veil to see her face and then how long have we been married, I said three years and then they asked why it took so long for visa. I said I could get a job to earn enough and that was it, my wife placed her thumb on the scanner and they stamped her passport and that was it.
> 
> Don't forget you need to fill out the immigration card form they give you towards the end of your flight otherwise they will say sit down fill it in then come back. My final timeline is below and any questions just message me and Inshallah all of your visas will be successful too.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Can you tell me what the MP said in the letter and the reason for this? 

Thank you


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

*timeline for applicants from pakistan*

Hi can someone help me find the timeline for applicants from pakistan. i cant seem to find any recent timelines


----------



## Gilly84 (Apr 22, 2016)

Asad1232009 said:


> Hi can someone help me find the timeline for applicants from pakistan. i cant seem to find any recent timelines


I think this is the only thread dedicated for Pakistan applications timeline. 

Are you waiting to hear from UKVI too? My biometrics date was February 26. Still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Gilly84 said:


> I think this is the only thread dedicated for Pakistan applications timeline.
> 
> Are you waiting to hear from UKVI too? My biometrics date was February 26. Still waiting to hear from them.


i aplied 4th april refused 12th
sent for appeal


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Spouse/fiance pakistan visa tineline/discussion*

<snip> Everyone 

If your from the UK and calling your spouse over from Pakistan please post your time line and updates here... 

Biometrics : 7th August 2016

Confirmation of online application received to Sheffield UKVI : 10th August 2016

Supporting documents sent : 24th August 

Confirmation letter of supporting documents have been received : 25th August 2016

*waiting and anxiety has begun*


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

paid priority or standard? have you heard anything?


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

aprboom said:


> paid priority or standard? have you heard anything?


Standard sadly 😔


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

Have you had your original documents returned to you as I have that as per the new procedure they make copies and send originals back within few days?


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

aprboom said:


> Have you had your original documents returned to you as I have that as per the new procedure they make copies and send originals back within few days?


Yeah literally the next day they send a letter with it too stating it's new procedures.


----------



## aprboom (Feb 29, 2016)

Shraddha123 said:


> Yeah literally the next day they send a letter with it too stating it's new procedures.


Did you provide photocopies for all the documents?

Did you paperclip or staple the documents?


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

aprboom said:


> Did you provide photocopies for all the documents?
> 
> Did you paperclip or staple the documents?


We provided copies they kept the copies 


aprboom said:


> Did you provide photocopies for all the documents?
> 
> Did you paperclip or staple the documents?


We provided copies they kept the copies this is the letter they sent back


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone applying recently from Pakistan? Spouse visa


----------



## warda rai (Mar 1, 2017)

we will be applying next month inshAllah !! are you applying this month. nice to find this thread.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

warda rai said:


> we will be applying next month inshAllah !! are you applying this month. nice to find this thread.


Yes this month iA it'll be our 3rd time refused previously both times bc of lack of communication evidence and some misunderstanding abt my husband job 
Have tried hard to do everything now but u never know what happens


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DrQaiser said:


> Yes this month iA it'll be our 3rd time refused previously both times bc of lack of communication evidence and some misunderstanding abt my husband job
> Have tried hard to do everything now but u never know what happens


Please do not use text speak in your posts. It is against forum rules.


----------



## hasipati (Aug 2, 2016)

*UK  Spouse/Settlement Visa TIMELINE ONLY FOR PAKISTAN *

Post you timelines only from PAKISTAN  THANKS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

